

Government Pension Fund of Norway - tormeh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Pension_Fund_of_Norway

======
tormeh
Of particular interest: Wal-Mart Stores Inc. is excluded because of breach of
human rights and labour rights and Alstom is under observation because of risk
of gross corruption.

